# Fanfiction



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm prejudiced when it comes to this in general. Why do people bother writing fanfics? You could use the energy/time/effort/ideas for completely original characters, but instead you decide to write about... I don't know, Naruto's battle with a character you created (which is basically 'you' in Naruto-world). This isn't a rant or flame, but as I've never had the urge to write fanfiction, I can't imagine the motivation, so could somebody explain it to me? I'm really curious.

For some reason, I have this list in my head when it comes to 'Art oriented communities': Digital Art>Digital Fanart>Drawings>Fanart drawings>Written word>Fanfiction. Since the 'written word' seems like an alternative for somebody who can't draw, fanfiction (for me) seems like an alternative for somebody who can't draw and can't be original.

So, basically, this is a thread where people destroy my prejudice against fanfiction.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Can this also be a thread that completely agrees with your prejudice against fanfiction?

I'll admit--once upon a time, when I was young, stupid, and not a cynical cunt, I enjoyed writing fanfiction. It was a fun hobby to go through your favorite authors' or video games' worlds and create your mindless adventures. But, one fateful day, I realized that I had the power to write stories that were my own, and I haven't looked back since.

Your theory about fic'ers lack of drawing ability is very interesting. Makes me think.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Can this also be a thread that completely agrees with your prejudice against fanfiction?



Of course.



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Your theory about fic'ers lack of drawing ability is very interesting. Makes me think.



Well it comes from the fact that I can't draw, and so resort to writing, since I can write better than your avarage Joe.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww, don't pick on Joe. He's a sensitive bastard.

I try to write and draw, though I think I do better with the latter. Honestly, I've no idea. The most feedback my writing has gotten is a "it's great!" from my family, along with some A's in eighth grade, but those were easy to get. We all know how helpful that is.


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 22, 2008)

i think they do it because it brings them some sort of excitement. either that or it fulfills some sort of a fantasy that they have. lol


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 22, 2008)

Fanfiction does have value, as a bridge for aspiring writers to get the hang of writing without having to tackle everything all at once. The setting is there for you, so are the characters. They start out practicing writing existing characters, then add their own characters. So long as they eventually branch out into their own, original fiction, the journey was worth it.

And, yes, there's an aspect of fantasy escapism involved, as there is in many things.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 22, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Fanfiction does have value, as a bridge for aspiring writers to get the hang of writing without having to tackle everything all at once. The setting is there for you, so are the characters. They start out practicing writing existing characters, then add their own characters. So long as they eventually branch out into their own, original fiction, the journey was worth it.



I guess that makes sense. And what about those that continue to write fanfiction, that is, what about those that don't branch out?


----------



## WhiteLion0089 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. I think writing a book that you will never be able to publish due to copyright infringement is a pointless waste of time. The only good thing I see out of writing fan fiction is when you have a writers block for a real book you are writing and simply writing the fan fiction will somewhat improve your writing skills. The more you write the better you get. I used to write fan fiction when I was a bit younger, but I found myself wanting to write my own stories and own custom made worlds and knowing the simple thought that I don't have to rely on someone else's works and ideas and I can create my own original works. It's a good feeling. This was a good thread to write in. lol.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 23, 2008)

This is coming from somehow who can both draw and write at a decent level... both media can be equally difficult and time-consuming.  So I don't agree with your little inequality there.

Moving onwardly, I'll echo the folks above and say that it's good for practice, yes.  As for the people who keep doing it, well, I've been told that it's a bit like writing historical fiction in that case.  If you're passionate about someone else's world, you learn all you can about it and build yourself your own scenario in that world using all your researched material.  Loads of people do this with Star Wars (and actually do get those published) and the Lord of the Rings, because those worlds are so far-reaching that it's easy to write your own stuff set in that world.  And it can be good, too, if you do your research and make it as accurate to the original as possible.

That said, I don't write or read fanfiction.  I don't really want to hear anybody's expansion involving some famous work.  I read the work, liked it, and now it's over; to me, fanfiction is a bit like pointless sequels.  You watch the Lion King as a kid and love it, then see the DVD-only Lion King 2 about Simba's spunky little boy child who goes on his own adventure, and you just don't give a crap.  Even the really good fanfiction seems a little tacky to me.
But whatever.  Some people enjoy it, so as long as people don't illegally try to make money off of someone else's stuff, more power to them, right?


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> This is coming from somehow who can both draw and write at a decent level... both media can be equally difficult and time-consuming.  So I don't agree with your little inequality there.



The inequality wasn't meant quality-wise, it was more how (I think) users on Art forums (like dA for example) perceive it.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Once upon a time, I tried to write a fanfic. But I got bored halfway through the first chapter and couldn't be fucked writing the rest.

You also have to consider that fangirls can do nothing but "OMG Sasuke (for this I'll use the well hated Sasuke) is so hot and so is Naruto. They should totally be a couple and have babies."

And I am not joking about the babies part. MPreg is a serious problem.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 23, 2008)

For anyone who used publishing as an example - please name a publisher who will be willing to put out 90% of the sex-filled furry stories with fetish content and sexually idealistic situations.

There are many reasons not to write fanfiction, but they're nothing to do with publishing deals for most furs.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 23, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I guess that makes sense. And what about those that continue to write fanfiction, that is, what about those that don't branch out?



Sad? The best of course go on to get noticed by the original creators -- learning everything about the world, as MLR said -- and commissioned to write novels, a la Star Wars. But that's a serious pipe dream. In my experience, it's a better idea to make the transition at some point to original fiction, even if you write fanfic alongside it.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, the usual tired old complaints about fanfic. Let's leave aside the issue of why it bothers you so much (if more people stopped worrying and whining about things that don't hurt them directly, the world would be a better place) and look a little closer at these complaints.

1. IT'S NOT A WASTE OF TIME

Fanfiction is a hobby, something done for fun. That's like telling someone who builds model railroads they should get a job running a real train, or someone who plays video games they should join the army and shoot people for real, or someone who draws for this site to stop posting their stuff on the internet and go to art school. I don't know where to put the blame for this (Purtian work ethic, maybe) but I don't belive anyone who is here sneering at fanfic only does things that turn a potential profit in their own lives. I mean, really - you're posting about this on a forum thread and giving your ideas away for free! Why not write this up as an article and then sell it?

2. IT'S NOT UNIMAGINATIVE

Do I even need to pull out the old chestnut about Shakespeare basing most of his plays on older plays? Obviosuly I'm not claiming fanfiction writers are all budding Shakespeares, but the point is that just about every plot twist, character and setting has already been beaten to death by all the other storytellers who've come before us. Don't beleive me? Got to tvtropes.org, which is a massive archive of all the ideas that continually reoccur in books, movies and so on. Everyone steals characters and settings from everyone else; fanfic writers are a little more honest about their theft.

Besides, what do you think the scriptwriters for, say, STAR TREK: ENTERPRISE are doing? In essense, they're writing fanfic for Gene Roddenberry's characters and setting. Sure, it's 'official' and paid for, but that's the only real difference. There's also been a fad recently for "real" authors (Ursula LeGuin, for example) to take characters from older books or even people in paintings and give them new life with fanfic. "Wicked" is nothing more or less than really well-written fanfic.

Of course 99% of fanfic is drek (Sturgeon's Law) but there are some damn creative fanfic writers doing excellent work out there, and they'd laugh in your face if you told them they were wasting their time or that they were using the canon world as a crutch. 

Even the worst crap will often get its author responses, and since humans are a social species that craves the feeling of belonging to a tribe, this provides a vital function to bond people together. Look at all the various communities that exist based around fanfic. They wouldn't exist unless they were doing something for their members.

And finally (if you've even read this far), I see a deeper meaning in fanfiction - it provides a way to respond to culture. With movies and television especially, what we see is not the work of a single artist's vision, it's a collaborative work by people of various skill levels, some of whom do it for the love of the art, many for whom it's just a paycheck. Its content has been sifted through, edited, dumbed down, regulated, censored, designed to appeal to certain audiences, and then carefully marketed. We're expected to sit passively and consume. Watch the movie, buy the official merch.

When you appropriate this mass media and give it your own spin by writing fanfic or drawing fan art, a person is trying (even if they don't know it) to be more active, to individualize the media pap with their own particular outlook. This is particularly striking with groups that don't really have much of a representation in the mass media because they represent too small of a market, or a market that would be considered too offensive to other markets. This is why you almost always see gay characters as the bland, sexless 'best friend' or a stereotyped screaming queen in movies and TV. 




> Since the 'written word' seems like an alternative for somebody who can't draw, fanfiction (for me) seems like an alternative for somebody who can't draw and can't be original.



This is so wrong, I don't even know how to respond to it.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Oh, the usual tired old complaints about fanfic. Let's leave aside the issue of why it bothers you so much (if more people stopped worrying and whining about things that don't hurt them directly, the world would be a better place) and look a little closer at these complaints.
> 
> 1. IT'S NOT A WASTE OF TIME
> 
> ...




Thank you, this is the answer I was looking for.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 23, 2008)

one of the things I think a lot of people find as an interest with fan-fics, is there's only their characters they're required to develop, because the chars from, naruto as an example, already have background and development.

another thing is the ability for people to "interact" with their favourite/least favourite characters. sometimes in a violent setting, others in a romantic.

I find it's also often their way of simply creating an outlet to express an emotion they have towards a certain character/group of characters and have it as an "acceptable" means to do so,


----------



## johnothano (Jul 23, 2008)

*a whole lot of unproven, undocumented theory and probably intellectual equivalent of crap coming through*

For fun.

People only really do things for three reasons: 1) to fulfill needs 2) to learn the skills and items required for item 1&3 and 3) for pleasure. 

As has been stated before, most fan-fics will go unpublished and I don't think too many fan-fic writers are writing for profit anyway.  Most people know when they are infringing on copy write laws.  This eliminates #1 and part of #2.

As was stated before, fan-fic writers may just be cutting their teeth on the whole writing thing, so they could be writing for the skills to be a good writer.  I still don't think that's the case.  Some are, of course, but the majority isnâ€™t.  I never wrote fan fiction, and it sounds like most of the people that are replying to this topic have not either.  I know I'm basing the masses on very few, and that is probably a mistake, but... it does follow a certain logic.

So that leaves us with number three.  They enjoy it.  And why not?  Most of the time, fan-fics are the writer's personification of themselves in a favorite fantasy universe.  They like it better over there, and that's fine by me.  I've read plenty good fan fiction, even though I can't really think of infringing on someone else's ideas like that.  

This all my own opinion, so please don't come burning my comp with the flame posts.  I've burned out the hard drive twice by myself thanks.


----------



## ScottyDM (Jul 24, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Why do people bother writing fanfics? You could use the energy/time/effort/ideas for completely original characters... I can't imagine the motivation, so could somebody explain it to me? I'm really curious.


*I think people get caught up in a world that someone else created.* #1: They get impatient with how fast the updates are coming out--or that updates have stopped altogether. #2: Perhaps they want to insert themselves into that world. #3: Or they want to explore side characters that didn't get much coverage in that world.

That's probably how most people get started with fan-fics.

*As a training ground fan-fics are okay,* but there's no future in them _for the individual author_. That is, start in fan-fics if you must, but anyone who wants to grow as an author must leave them behind.

*What's good about fan-fics:* half the work is done so you only need to concentrate on a few writerly skills, and they come with a built-in fan-base so you'll find plenty of readers.

*What's bad about fan-fics:* they come with a built-in fan-base so it's all too easy to get an inflated notion of how great your writing is, when it's more likely people love the storyworld and the characters and merely put up with your writing and storytelling; they don't allow you to stretch all your writing muscles; they are unreadable by those outside that particular fandom because they lack setup and background; and technically speaking they are illegal, but practically speaking almost no one gets sued for doing them.



Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Since the 'written word' seems like an alternative for somebody who can't draw...


What an offensive thing to say, *but not surprising*.

I suppose it comes about because when it comes to, say, *playing a musical instrument*, most people realize you need to have at least some talent and you need to _develop_ that talent through practice. Or if *singing* then most are aware that you need to have some talent and you need to _develop_ that talent through practice. And too when it comes to *drawing or painting* most realize you need some talent and you need to _develop_ that talent through practice. However, why is it that far too many people feel they already know how to *write*?

*Sure, everyone can play guitar, sing, draw, and write, but not everyone should do it in public.* Most recognize if they are not that good with playing, singing, and even drawing--although there are plenty of deluded souls who show up for tryouts for those televised talent shows, honestly thinking they are the next big thing--but few can recognize why a particular piece of writing works or doesn't, so anyone can believe they are as good or bad as they want to think they are.

*That doesn't mean that if you're not good now you should give up. It means that if you're not good now, and you care, you should strive to improve and seek out those who can help.* If you don't care, then quite honestly, I don't want to hear it or see it so keep it to yourself. It's the artist who is supposed to suffer for their work, not the public.

*The point is that to write well you have to have a huge amount of talent. Writing fiction is the most demanding form of writing there is.* Practice, but realize it is practice, and strive to learn the craft. Then practice some more.



Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Do I even need to pull out the old chestnut about Shakespeare basing most of his plays on older plays? Obviosuly I'm not claiming fanfiction writers are all budding Shakespeares, but the point is that just about every plot twist, character and setting has already been beaten to death by all the other storytellers who've come before us. Don't beleive me? Got to tvtropes.org, which is a massive archive of all the ideas that continually reoccur in books, movies and so on. Everyone steals characters and settings from everyone else; fanfic writers are a little more honest about their theft.


Sorry, but no. *Writing a fanfic is not basing a few characters or a storyworld on someone else's work--it is directly using those characters or that storyworld in your own work.* Like the Star Wars idea of The Force? You could write a fanfic, or you could create an original storyworld with a similar idea and give it an original spin. And you can say what you like about Paolini, but _Eragon_ was _not_ a fanfic. 


*A Brush with Fanfics*

*There are two gentleman in this fandom who have written quite a lot of fanfic.* Well technically that's what it was because they both borrowed a few characters from someone else's storyworld (same storyworld for both), although they did do some storyworld creation and both created a whole slew of new characters.

*The first* started writing a self-insertion story about his favorite female character because he fell in love with her and he wanted a story where he got to live out his fantasy. *The second* started writing a story about his favorite female character (different character from the first) because he thought she didn't get enough attention in the original story and she could use some character development. *Both are equally valid reasons to write fanfic.*

*When I first discovered this fandom I discovered these two multi-chapter fanfics and ate them up! I loved the original storyworld and the characters and I loved these fanfics.* These two stories and a third (an original outside the fandom) inspired me to take some of my original character-development scenes and expand them into my own story.

*I had a vague notion that one of those fanfics was better than the other, but I had no idea why.* As I delved into the craft of writing fiction and began to improve, I started to see the many flaws in my first story and I began to see why the one fanfic was far stronger than the other.

And I noticed something else. *While I still loved the characters, one of those fanfics became unreadable to me.* It was utter crap. The guy didn't understand the basics of storytelling, didn't seem to understand the use of conflict, seemed unable to keep his plot straight, and whole chapters were useless, mere filler; his point-of-view was topsy-turvy, which made some scenes confusing; he filled his story with cameos, in jokes, and other useless filler; and his writing was filled with a myriad of grammar and punctuation errors. *Worse, I picked up some bad storytelling habits from this author that I had to unlearn.* Because I loved the characters (thanks to the original) I overlooked these problems at first.

The problem is that this particular bad author has a lot of hits on his website (six figures) and he has an army of sycophants to tell him how wonderful he is. *That's fine, but how many budding authors will he hold back because they emulate his style?* And how do you tell someone like this author that their work could be so much better than it is?


*I guess the question is: do you want to learn to write well, or do you want steal someone else's fame?*

Scotty


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 24, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I'm prejudiced when it comes to this in general. Why do people bother writing fanfics? You could use the energy/time/effort/ideas for completely original characters, but instead you decide to write about... I don't know, Naruto's battle with a character you created (which is basically 'you' in Naruto-world). This isn't a rant or flame, but as I've never had the urge to write fanfiction, I can't imagine the motivation, so could somebody explain it to me? I'm really curious.
> 
> For some reason, I have this list in my head when it comes to 'Art oriented communities': Digital Art>Digital Fanart>Drawings>Fanart drawings>Written word>Fanfiction. Since the 'written word' seems like an alternative for somebody who can't draw, fanfiction (for me) seems like an alternative for somebody who can't draw and can't be original.
> 
> So, basically, this is a thread where people destroy my prejudice against fanfiction.



NOTE: I may speak with authority, but I admit to being a confirmed DUNCE...

I have read through the entirety of this thread and can agree with both sides. I tend to be open-minded when a subject does not personally concern or interest me, so I can understand most of the points presented and neither confirm or deny them from solid ground. Like most, I offer only my opinions, few of them bourne from actual experience...

I cannot speak against fanfiction. Some of it is excellent and may be consistantly better than original content coming from the built'from franchise, which is perfectly believeable because those involved directly in the franchise are interested in longevity of the series/project and that it should do well financially, whereas fanfiction writers have less tangled motives and can just pour their passion - even if amaturish - into it.

I personally started out mostly writing deadly serious fanfictions and conepting projects with every intention that they should end up official series continuations and sequals, as well as side alternal series; movie sequals, total video game makeovers, one-shots, trilogies and new series; Poke'mon, Nancy Drew/Hardy Boys, Spyro the Dragon, Sonic the Hedgehog, Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron, Dinotopia and even a little Star Trek. I did a few completely original fanfictions, but those proved to be for the experience and I never had intentions of "wasting" my time on fan fiction. Oddly enough, I only borrowed official characters I had to for tie-ins, preferring 100% percent to create my own characters as leads; this is probably because I was never really a deep follower of any series/characters, so I never felt I could do justice to their established personalities. I never considered my writings to be mere hobbies; I have always written to be read, and with commercial release in mind, generally conceiving large projects as I am quite unable to do anything short and sweet. I write for gaming, special webcomics, traditional print comics, graphic novels and illustrated novels only; anything less and I question whether it could be worth my time. No harm in starting small, but if you're any good you'll catch a break eventally and if you think big your first break might be just as big...and perhaps you can make it happen...

I view fanfiction as a perfectly acceptable and practical steppingstone into writing, but anyone with originality and drive/ambition to make a decent living from their writing will obviously move on from fanfiction when they feel ready. As a hobby, it is perfectly respectable and though there is a great deal of sappy fanfiction material out there, there are some real gems and if you are a casual fan of certain series and looking for something to read, I recomend fanfiction highly. It really depends on whether or not you are primarily a producer or a consumer...


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 24, 2008)

ScottyDM said:


> *As a training ground fan-fics are okay,* but there's no future in them _for the individual author_  . . . *I guess the question is: do you want to learn to write well, or do you want steal someone else's fame?*





I don't think any but the most self-deluded fanfic writers expects to have a "future" in writing fanfic. Like I said, it's something done for fun. For example, before I wrecked my knee I loved trail riding. I never once expected to become a cowboy, but I still had fun riding. I have a small garden, but I don't expect to sell my produce to the local grocery store. I draw, but I'm not good enough to make money from it, but I don't stop drawing. Not every hobby pursuit has to have the goal of a paying job. 

As for training, well, this is anecdotal evidence but I wrote my own stuff for decades before writing fanfic, and now I've pretty much left fanfic behind and gone back to writing for myself, but that had nothing to do with sharpening my skills (although I'm sure it had some benefit) and everything due to personal issues. If it weren't for that, I would still write fanfic when I had the time. I certainly still get ideas; sometimes I regret leaving the fandom. 

Again, speaking personally, I wasn't trying to steal anything, or pass myself off as the original creator. I was excited and interested by a setting or by characters, and rather than write pale rip-offs with the serial numbers filed off or just passively consuming, I participated in the community of fans by playing in the creator's sandbox. I met a lot of people who I wouldn't have otherwise because they read & responded to my fanfic, or I read & responded to theirs. I think that has a value in and of itself.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 24, 2008)

An aside while we're on the subject of 'future' in fanfic.

My mother was just telling me about a fanfiction website (and forgive me, I don't recall the name) that is operated for-profit and supported by many actual original creators. Case in point, the bigwigs of Star Trek held a fanfiction contest at some point on this site. The caveat is -- and this is just conjecture, mind -- the companies that hold the copyrights to these world settings are entirely within their rights to use the 'is it legal or isn't it' status of fanfiction to mine a site like this for ideas, steal them from authors, and put them to use without credit or reimbursement for the person who created the idea. Something worth mentioning.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 24, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> An aside while we're on the subject of 'future' in fanfic.
> 
> My mother was just telling me about a fanfiction website (and forgive me, I don't recall the name) that is operated for-profit and supported by many actual original creators. Case in point, the bigwigs of Star Trek held a fanfiction contest at some point on this site. The caveat is -- and this is just conjecture, mind -- the companies that hold the copyrights to these world settings are entirely within their rights to use the 'is it legal or isn't it' status of fanfiction to mine a site like this for ideas, steal them from authors, and put them to use without credit or reimbursement for the person who created the idea. Something worth mentioning.



If I remember correctly, the folks who own Star Trek have been publishing collections of fanfiction for some years now.


----------



## johnothano (Jul 24, 2008)

ScottyDM said:


> I suppose it comes about because when it comes to, say, *playing a musical instrument*, most people realize you need to have at least some talent and you need to _develop_ that talent through practice. Or if *singing* then most are aware that you need to have some talent and you need to _develop_ that talent through practice. And too when it comes to *drawing or painting* most realize you need some talent and you need to _develop_ that talent through practice. However, why is it that far too many people feel they already know how to *write*?
> Scotty




I see your point, but now I'm a little lost... how come it seems like there are always more artists than writers in an 'art oriented community'?

Most people know when they are reading something bad, it is not as if now that I write, I can tell if a story I am reading is bad.  I knew it was bad before I started writing.  I always thought that writing was just a harder medium to break into than art.

Which is a reason for fanfiction, breaking into the writing scene.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 24, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Oh, the usual tired old complaints about fanfic. Let's leave aside the issue of why it bothers you so much (if more people stopped worrying and whining about things that don't hurt them directly, the world would be a better place) and look a little closer at these complaints.
> 
> 1. IT'S NOT A WASTE OF TIME
> 
> ...



This is a great response.  I agree completely, but I doubt I could have argued the point so well.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 25, 2008)

> Most people know when they are reading something bad, it is not as if now that I write, I can tell if a story I am reading is bad.


I've seen evidence for Scotty's point, though.  In the two creative writing classes I've taken, the best authors were the ones always hardest on themselves; those who had no talent were always the quickest to read excerpts of their work for the class and tout their wonderful ideas during discussions.  I don't know if it's the majority, but there certainly are people out there who can't tell good writing from bad, which makes them think they can be writers.  Best-selling author Chris Paolini is a shining example of this.


> However, why is it that far too many people feel they already know how to write?


The ratio of quality versus crap in all media on the internet seems to be about the same, I think.  A lot of people (like me) think they're good artists, when in reality they're missing an infinite number of the fundamentals that anyone with any schooling in the subject has known for a long time, making them amateurish only to the trained eye.  And since I'm also a mediocre bassoonist, I happen to know that only other musicians can 100% of the time spot when you make a mistake while playing a piece.  So really, it's the same thing on all sides of the art spectrum.  Maybe it's because art is so subjective, no one really understands just how nuanced and complicated it all is until they start wanting to get good at something.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 25, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> If I remember correctly, the folks who own Star Trek have been publishing collections of fanfiction for some years now.



The implication I got was more "taking ideas to use in the show/novel/original creation".

Oh, the site by the way was called Fanlib, and is apparently shutting down. Kind of an interesting article.


----------



## johnothano (Jul 25, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> I don't know if it's the majority, but there certainly are people out there who can't tell good writing from bad, which makes them think they can be writers. Best-selling author Chris Paolini is a shining example of this.





M. Le Renard said:


> The ratio of quality versus crap in all media on the internet seems to be about the same, I think.




At the end of they day, all writers write to be read.  I think Poalini's success has something to say for the reading level and mentality of America.  Other writers may see the flaws, but hey, I write as a hobby and he is a best selling author.  I can't really criticize him.

I also think that the good and the bad are about equal on the internet.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 26, 2008)

> I write as a hobby and he is a best selling author. I can't really criticize him.


Good Lord, man.  Toss that idea right now.  Of course you can criticize him.


> I also think that the good and the bad are about equal on the internet.


Ehh... I'd be more inclined to say the bad far outweighs the good most of the time.  That's how I've seen it, in any case, in fanfiction, artwork, or whatever.  It's just that fanfiction somehow got itself a bit of infamy for being the worst, for some reason.  Speaking of which...
a little Half Life fanfiction, for your entertainment needs:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OHxyZaZlaOs


----------



## ScottyDM (Jul 26, 2008)

*The popularity of drawing versus writing:* The answer lies in the question: which is easier to consume? One can glance at a picture and get it, while the written word must be read. Speaking for myself, my patience is rather short while staring at a screen so whipping through a gallery of pictures is far easier than a collection of stories. However, kicking back on the couch with a printed manuscript in my hands can be a pleasure.

Scotty


----------

